# hot water systems or showers on the yard?



## kerilli (7 November 2011)

does anyone have one? (for washing horses not people, btw!) top tips, recommended makes etc please? i'm going to treat myself and my girls to one, and want to make sure i get the right one. have been making do with a kettle for far too long! 
thankyou for any answers and advice. 
i can offer No-fat Onken yoghurt and hot sweet tea, still doing the Dukan.


----------



## jess_asterix (7 November 2011)

We just have a standard electric shower in our stables x


----------



## ofcourseyoucan (7 November 2011)

i HAVE A STANDARD ELECTRIC SHower (oops caps) inside the toilet with the lead out hose to outside, with a hose pipe connection, hence warm hot water for washing horses. works well.


----------



## ChestnutConvert (7 November 2011)

Will keep and eye on this post as we are thinking of getting hot water on our yard, our toilet isn't near the barn though so looking for ideas there.


----------



## becca1305 (7 November 2011)

We discussed this and looked into getting a shower put in, however the cost and difficulty of installation and the pipes still freezing where they came out the ground meant we opted for a portable washer and a kettle! . No matter how cold it gets I can still wash the horses (just legs when freezing and we also have solarium lighting - im not a mean mummy honest!) I find to do a full body bath (mane and tail) I would need to refill the tank once or twice (with stubborn stains on a coloured!) with cold water topped up with 1 kettle of boiling water. The other advantage is its easy to turnoff as within reach when lathering/scrubbing and it can go with us in the lorry for lukewarm hose offs after hunting/competing. Cheaper, easier, portable, and more efficient with the only disadvantage being not as much pressure as a standard shower - Im happy


----------



## kit279 (7 November 2011)

I discussed this with my lovely plumber/electrician.  We rigged up a hot tap in the tack room which connects to my house hot water system and works fine because I don't use it all the time for a large number of horses.  He thought if I wanted to use it lots for lots of horses without running out of hot water in the house, then I would be best off with a straight forward small tank and boiler system, rather than a power shower as better flow and more controllable temperature, plus less risk of continually tripping the electric by over use versus the risk of fire in the yard without a trip switch.  That was our rational.

I have seen these which look interesting and maybe less effort/risk but no personal experience.  

http://www.hothorseshower.co.uk/horse-equipment.php

Might be good for people without electric and could be sited well away from any fire hazardous materials.


----------



## Gucci_b (7 November 2011)

These are very good, here is their face book page 

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Hot-Horse-Shower/239337966095009


----------



## TarrSteps (7 November 2011)

I've been looking at getting one of the above.  I haven't been able to find one to use yet but have talked to a couple of people who have them and they have good reviews.

One concern might be longevity, although they're just a boiler so I would think as long as you protected it from the elements somewhat, it should last.  Another question for me though, would be how they cope in the cold.  (I know, I'm obsessed with how things cope in the cold but it's my upbringing!)  I know it doesn't get or stay super cold here but still, things that freeze with water in them tend not to last that long!  Again, I'd want it protected from the elements and maybe even thoroughly drained and detached from the hose on cold days.

I haven't seen a commercial product to compare, though.  I know someone who uses the drainage hose from a washing machine  - they effectively use the machine to warm the water and increase the pressure - but that seems overkill!  Other people use the warm pressure washers but I would think that uses a LOT of power and would be significantly more expensive to run than the propane burners.


----------



## stencilface (8 November 2011)

I have been looking at the Nomad type things as they would only workable option for us as they are inexpensive and are portable.  I have seen them be used for wash off at eventing, and they looked good (although imho not as effective as a good ole bucket and sponge for that job!).  I think they would be useful for other tasks (such as washing off mountain bikes) and on that grounds, might be able to persuade the OH to go halves 

But then, my horse is broken, so chance of me washing him in winter is slight (although wash his tail and hot cloth him to spruce him up before seeing the vet  )


----------



## JanetGeorge (8 November 2011)

I have a standard electric shower installed in my wash-box with a double-length hose.  It works well - not HIGH pressure - but sufficient.  You DO have to protect it from frost - our unit is in a box with insulation - and we drain it off in VERY frosty weather.

Apart from washing in cold weather, I find youngsters object much less to warm water when they're being washed for the first time.


----------



## EventerMum (8 November 2011)

I have a nomad washer and it's brilliant - much, much better than a bucket and sponge for washing off after eventing/hunting etc.

It has never dawned on me to put warm water in it for bathing, what a genius idea thank you!


----------



## kerilli (8 November 2011)

thanks everyone, i'm really liking the look of the hothorseshower ones, that would be ideal as i'd rather not have electricity anywhere near the water, since i have at least 1 mare who seems to think she'll melt if she gets wet. maybe warm water will convince her that it's actually quite nice...  i could build a box around the propane bottle so no nutty horse could get near it...


----------



## Angua2 (8 November 2011)

I remember reading this...... 
http://rockleyfarm.blogspot.com/2011/10/useful-things-hot-shower.html
All about a "hot" horse shower


----------



## squiz22 (8 November 2011)

We have a hot water tank/hot shower in a 'horse bathroom' which is perfect. You need the room to have this all put in though.. saves me so much trouble.. mine is a devil at the best of times but bathing him in cold water is a nightmare.. he'll stand all day under warm water.


----------



## Alibear (8 November 2011)

We have what is basically a water tank (just like in your airing cupboard) with an immersion heater fitted to it in the barn. 
That leads to a tap outside the barn that's fitted with a normal hose and a shower end. 
So electric not gas, turns on with  a flick of a switch but you do have to leave it to heat up (you could use a timer on the plug).
All the working parts a behind the barn wall safely away from the horses and if it the hose or shower head get broken they're easily replaced.

Fab and total side effect of YO setting up to wash her own rugs as the tank and immersion were fitted to supply hot water for that.


----------



## ArcticFox (8 November 2011)

Not quite the same but I own a catering urn - it holds a full bucket of water - boils it and keeps it hot until I need it.  It also heats very quickly so I turn it on half an hour before I start bathing - it is so hot I dilute 50/50 with cold water (then refill the urn with cold water) to make it the right temp and by the time I have used all that up it has heated up the next lot to use. 

recently I started using my  mobi washer (17litre one) which I bought last year -it has a built in battery so I recharge it before every show.  It is perfect for bathing as I fill it with the warm water and scrub/shampoo the hosses then rinse off with the warm power washer. 

Not sure if that is useful - the catering urn cost around £50 and the mobi washer £130


----------



## alwaysbroke (8 November 2011)

Have been reading this with interest our yard catering urn has seen better days, we cant decide to replace it or try something else.


----------



## QUICKFIRE (8 November 2011)

I have seen one of the portable gas fired, hot water heated showers, at work on a very hairy traditional, with stunning results! friend wished she had one 30yrs ago! and I have one on my christmas list ;-)


----------



## Grey_Eventer (8 November 2011)

We just have a hot water heater thingy in the kitchen area which fills a bucket v. quickly, so although i have to use a bucket and sponge (would anway- horse doesn't like water in his ears  ) its much easier than using cold water!!
Its a bit like something you have under the kitchen sink- a mini boiler that holds the water type thing...
ive made no sense


----------



## JaxMath (10 November 2011)

This site also sells the hot water shower...  & a bit cheaper - £179.50 including delivery...
mine being delivered tomorrow!!


----------



## caramel (10 November 2011)

I wish! we don't have hot water for washing or showers. Would be lovely though.


----------



## Marydoll (10 November 2011)

JanetGeorge said:



			I have a standard electric shower installed in my wash-box with a double-length hose.  It works well - not HIGH pressure - but sufficient.  You DO have to protect it from frost - our unit is in a box with insulation - and we drain it off in VERY frosty weather.

Apart from washing in cold weather, I find youngsters object much less to warm water when they're being washed for the first time.
		
Click to expand...

This is what I  have, its set head height, and i connect my hose to it to give my water supply, then switch it on to heat the water which it does instantly, the heated water comes through the long shower hose nice and warm.
I switch the electric off after im finished, disconect the hose to let the system drain down after use, which it does in seconds then it doesnt freeze


----------



## Rafferoo (10 November 2011)

We have a standard electric shower which works really well.  The water supply to it has to be switched off if really frosty though as it can damage the shower if the water freezes inside it.  It really is fab having warm water especially at this time of year : )


----------

